# One spoiled lady...



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

…and that's the way it should be. The owner of this 2006 VW Passat, black as we like it and very well equipped, decided when the it turned 3 years old that it was time to do something about its looks. Searched the internet and found one of those franchising that say are specialized in car care, but if you go there every month you will see different people working, I wonder how they "make" specialists so quickly…any way, it was a one day job and when e collected the car, he was rather disappointed, once he took the car out at the sun it looked nothing like he expected. He told it to the person in charge, but the answer was it was the best anyone would get from that car. 
Another search in the internet and a word came out: detail. So he decided to give it a try, and the result was what he wished for. That happened in last September and although the washing techniques (not very well, surely…) were applied, six month later the car was in need of another "face lift", and that's what we are about to show you, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

This was how it looked when the Passat arrived, after a wash wit Duragloss 901:




























Most paint correction was obtained with Propel orange pad and Menzerna IP PO203 followed by black pad with Menzerna FF 106 FA. In a few spots we used Power Gloss S100 with yellow pad, but only when really necessary to spare the clearcote as much as possible.





































One 50/50:



















But detailing is not all about paint correction so we cleaned the wheel arches with 1Z Carstar and conditioned them with 1Z Vinyl Gel.



















The wheels, cleaned with Espuma Revolutions (very good stuff!) wheel cleaner and 1Z Acrysol, sealed with Poorboy´s Wheel Sealent



















The engine bay, cleaned using the Tornador gun with Carstar, plastics dressed with Vinyl Gel and Tiefenpfleger and the painted surfaces with PB whell sealent.





































The interiors were also cared, cleaned with APC and conditioned with PB Natural Look. The leather with both the Zaino leather cleaner and the leather conditioner. Some curious shots










One funny 50/50:














































Outside trim dressed with 1Z Vinyl Gel:




























The exhaust pipe, cleaned with Autosol Metal polish:



















And as LSP we used AG SRP and Finishkare P1000 Hi-Temp Paste Wax










Show time!























































Well, hope you enjoyed it. I wished to make my debut in this section with something...different, but even when the car is not that special and the detail not so challenging, there´s always something special about detailing and I enjoy sharing it with you. As usual, ready for your comments/suggestions/advices.
Cheers!


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

lovely work, the passat looks immaculate now


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Masterful work, really excellent correction and interior work!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic work and great attention to detail, that engine bay is stunning.:thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Excellent attention to detail, stunning reflections and the write-up is well put together.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

That is a really nice 'everyday' car, it looks fantastic after your work, great stuff :thumb:


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

Amazing reflections!:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very good work mate stunning


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Great work, I imagine the owner was very happy with the result, well done.


----------



## MoonWalker (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats amazing!! The engine bay looks better then the day it would of rolled of the factory floor in my opinion.


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

great work, hope the owner was a lot happier


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Big Respect Boys, a great job indeed and diamond bright finish !! WICKED !!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great stuff:thumb: Awesome


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you all for the nice feedback!:thumb:
Cheers!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Very nice work! Im intrigued by the small foam doofer youre using to apply the trim gel on the grille.
Phil


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Very nice work! Im intrigued by the small foam doofer youre using to apply the trim gel on the grille.
> Phil


+1 That would be awesome for the black plastic honeycomb grill on my cooper


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top work


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

That's come up lovely, well done !!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great work and very good quality photos :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Excellent Work


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Cant get over that engine bay... liking the finish from that 1Z trim gel...

Bet the owner was very pleased, maybe he should take it back to the manager of the place he took it to before to show him what a car should look like !


----------



## Stamford (Mar 2, 2010)

TOP work and enjoyed the write up too:thumb:
The engine bay really has the :doublesho factor now.


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

That is just beautiful...I'm in love....

Great work now makes this Pasatt look better than new....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

crackin work mate


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

GIZTO29 said:


> Very nice work! Im intrigued by the small foam doofer youre using to apply the trim gel on the grille.
> Phil





fozzy said:


> +1 That would be awesome for the black plastic honeycomb grill on my cooper


+2 - where can i get one of those?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great correction work and detail loved reading the write up good stuff :thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Lovely reflection shots, I like an owner who takes care of their cars. Excellent work!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Top detail.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice indeed


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumb: Fantastic, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------

